
Vim Cheat Sheat for Programmers by Michael Pohoreski - mmphosis
http://michael.peopleofhonoronly.com/vim/
======
seanhunter
The ones that I find most useful as a programmer are the text object commands.
These go like <action>i<object_name> for "inside" delims and
<action>a<object_name> for "around" (including delims>. The object name is
very often a particular delimiter.

So: want to yank what's inside some html tags? yit want to change inside round
parens? ci( Want to delete the {-delimited block? da} (or da{}. likewise, yi'
or ca" or whatever all do what you would expect.

It's incredibly useful for a programmer because you don't need to move to the
part of the line you want to operate on, so you can do like yypci" to copy the
current line and edit what's inside double quotes.

Vimcasts.org and "Practical vim" are good sources for this sort of thing.

~~~
hiyer
Thanks for this. I used to do yt> (for html, for example) but that would yank
one extra character. This is very useful!

------
mlevental
i need a cheatsheet to read this cheatsheet - it's really hard to figure out
to how read this.

------
equalunique
I really like how this is more than just a table of vim commands. There is
actually a visual overlay of commands over a QWERTY keyboard. Useful and
perhaps very helpful for touch typists.

Also, in case anyone reading here is a mechanical keyboard enthusiast, there
is a "VIM" add-on to the "SA Green Screen" custom keyset now on Massdrop:
[https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-admgc-sa-green-
scree...](https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-admgc-sa-green-screen-
custom-keycap-set?utm_source=linkshare&referer=DNQGJA)

------
otterpro
Wow, this was created with Excel, and the source is included! Thus, anyone can
customize the cheatsheet with Excel and include personal hotkeys and mapping.
For example, I have my ctrl-h and ctrl-j mapped to up/down arrow. Anyway,
thank you for including the source.

------
mvanbaak
Thanks a lot for the hard work.

Maybe it's a bit too much to ask, but could you make a version for the dvorak
keylayout? I would have done it myself but time does notlet me.

Anyways, thanks again for the nice work!

~~~
superflyguy
One for the UK would be great too.

------
Yptur
Thank you, I am going to use this as my wallpaper for a bit!

------
uzairhassan
Awesome!

